# What to fish at Bob Sykes



## tl3194 (Dec 22, 2009)

I havnt been fishin at Bob Sykes in a while. However evertime i go i never have much luck. Anyone got any suggestions on what to fish with and what kind oof set-up. Thanks all info will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

your best bet is to wait about a week so the water can clean out from all the rain weve had but after that heres your best to fish to target

1. Redfish 

Tackle: Medium setup with at least 250 yards of20lb mainline, egg weight from 2 - 4 oz depending on the current, swivel, 3 feet of 40 - 60 lb floroucarbon leader, and a 2/0 - 6/0 circle hook depending on size of bait

Bait: live/dead white trout, croaker, pinfish or mullet,any kind of fresh cutbait, or a small blue crab the size of your fist.

Technique: Cast bait out and let sit on bottom, make sure your drag is set fairly light so that the fish can take line without feeling pressure and spitting the bait. once he eats, allow to run for a couple seconds the tighten up the drag and raise the rod tip, DONT JERK IT!!!

2. Sheepshead

Tackle: Medium Light setup with at least 6 lb mainline but no larger than 15 at the VERY most, smallest weight possible to keep bait down, smallest swivel possible, 4 feet of 15 lb floroucarbon leader, and a #4 J hook

Bait: live fiddler crabs or shrimp, fresh dead shrimp or sand fleas

Technique: Cast as close to the pillings as possible, allow your bait to drift in the current, once you see the bait stop drifting set the hook, you will rarely feel the fish bite your bait so be prepared to loose several before ytou get the feel for them

hope this helps


----------



## tl3194 (Dec 22, 2009)

hey thanks for the help man. Would my best bet be to go at night or in the mornin?


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

i always do better for sheepies right at daylight til around 10 or so then it dies off til dark..

i have better luck for reds at night but the biggest thing for either fish is to make sure youre fishing when the tides moving.. if its a slack tide then dont ven waste your time


----------



## fish construction (Sep 3, 2009)

Don't forget about the white trout this time of year.

I only know the night time tactics. lite tackel , small braid line, silver gotcha lure with white buck tail. put it down to 2 feet of the bottom pull the pole up sharply and let it fall (the trout hit it on the way down) repeat.

works every time. we used to get under a light and start fishing 20 min. later cooler was full. I would look around and nobody was catching anything!! It will take some practice feeling the bite on the way down thats why you should use braid.


----------



## tl3194 (Dec 22, 2009)

im sorry for my ignorance but what is a slack tide? thanks for the help.


----------



## fish construction (Sep 3, 2009)

Its the time when the tide is not going in or out (noted with current) good luck to you!


----------



## tl3194 (Dec 22, 2009)

Hey thanks alot for the help. Would you happen to know where i could find a tide chart or table for bob sykes.


----------



## t65k3 (Jun 17, 2009)

NIce tips there, Brandon.

I should be able to find some time in about a week. Hopefully I could get down there and catch me some sheeps....


----------



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

This time of year I only fish for sheephead at sykes. I use 20 to 30 pound leader because of their teath. I make the leader 2ft with a swivel big enough not to get stuck in a 1.5 egg weight. I choose my weight depending on wind speed and current strength from .5 to 1.5 I use a 2to4 short shank hook. I went out Mon and caught 5 even though wind was strong and water was dirty.


----------



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

Oh yeah you van use live shrimp or live fiddler crabs. But right now I would use fiddlers. The pig fish will eat all your shrimp fast.


----------

